# New Rear Valance ?



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi all,

Im looking at getting a new rear valance for a twin exit exhaust system im having fitted. Two pipes each side, so i was wondering if anybody has seen or know of any decent rear valances i could look at. Personally, i dont want the TTS one, would like something a bit different.

This is how the car looks to give you an idea, and i would want the valance colour coding.
Last picture is when i first bought her, slightly different in looks now, but still the same valance.......



















Thank you

Paul


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I think the OSIR one personally but then I would :roll:


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

TT-S one in Carbon??


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

Firstly very nice looking car, on regards to the rear valance it depends what style you fancy along with what material you want aswell as there are many carbon fibre one's out there. looking at the TT shop is your best bet as the majority of valances are on there. Personally I like the TID carbon fibre one but does cost an arm and a leg.

http://www.tidstyling.com/shop/step1.php?number=586

Hope this helps.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Hmmm not sure if the Carbon will go with my black car Rob, ive always been a bit scared to try carbon due to the colour of my TT. Unless you can supply a free sample?? 

Paul


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

McKenzie,

Thanks for the link. I actually have the TID vented bonnet on my car aswell, so i do own a bit of TID product 

As for the valance, its very very smart, but as commented about, i think caron fibre looks the dogs do-dahs on silver and light coloured cars, but they dont like on Black cars, IMO!

Paul


----------



## Senator (Mar 4, 2009)

robokn said:


> TT-S one in Carbon??


If Paul is getting Milltek Rob, I know from experience the TTS won't fit...don't know about other exhaust makes.

Paul CF can look very classy on black in an understated way.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Senator said:


> robokn said:
> 
> 
> > TT-S one in Carbon??
> ...


Hi Larry,
Have you seen any example of carbon fibre looking good on Black mate?
Also the exhaust system isnt Milltek, BUT the system will fit the TT-S valance as the garage where im having the system done have fitted it with a TT-S valance and it fits perfectly

Paul


----------



## Senator (Mar 4, 2009)

Redscouse said:


> Senator said:
> 
> 
> > robokn said:
> ...


Paul, I have and will try to find pics.
Milltek's tip spacing is somewhat different to TTS OEM...so good that you at least don't have this problem.


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

Carbon fibre against black can look very subtle and also very smart at the same time, a bit stealthy. Ive seen a carbon valance on a golf GTI MK5 and the new clio 197 and both cars were black and it looked really really smart. Question is would you prefer a primer colour on a plain valance or paint it? but then if you paint it chances are it would have to be black anyway otherwise would look a little strange so would be similar to carbon colour either way.


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

In fact didnt Rob have a CF valance on his black *V6*? :wink:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Hmmm

Rob.... do you have any TT-S Carbon Fibre valances in stock


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

You will need a new rear bumper to fit a TTS valance.

But the Osir does fit the Milltek quads very well and is easy to fit 

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=137653&hilit=+valance


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

Paul go for CF mate - I've seen it on black cars in the past and it's classy - didn't we see a couple of CF's at the TT Shop a couple of months back mate? May be worth a bell.
:wink: 
Mark


----------



## hanzo (Apr 6, 2009)

Redscouse looks amazing!

I have the single exit milltek, like the standard but its a bit bigger, do you think that rear valance would fit? Standard OEM right?

Side skirts also look great! nice one

please post some more pics


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

So if i got a TT-S CF valance it wouldnt fit? I would need a new bumper... is that what your saying connemm ??

Thanks for all the feedback, ive always been 50/50 with CF, although i know it looks nice, ive never been sure if i should do it on my motor. I will look into this 

hanzo, a few more pictures for you mate.....


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

This might sway you Milltek quads and OSIR rear Valance


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

Redscouse said:


> So if i got a TT-S CF valance it wouldnt fit? I would need a new bumper... is that what your saying connemm ??


Any valance that goes on a TT-S will require the TTS or S-Line rear bumper for it to fit, as the valances on these are a couple of cm longer than the standard valance.

OSIR does a few styles but only one will fit the standard rear bumper, this one










these ones will only fit the S-Line bumper



















The there is the JE-Design carbon look valance that Sonatina has. Fits the Milltek quads very well also and its the standard rear bumper.

http://www.********.co.uk/forum/garage.php?mode=view_image&image_id=1182


----------



## PIPTT (May 6, 2002)

liking the last one 8)


----------



## twocati (Dec 6, 2009)

Is the gloss black one posted in the begining an OEM Audi accessory valance ? I like it! 

I'm really thinkng of going with the Stasis center exhaust and carbon fiber valance but need to research more if I can live with it day in day out - if not I'll just update the valance (like posted):


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

twocati said:


> Is the gloss black one posted in the begining an OEM Audi accessory valance ? I like it!


Yes.

http://www.audi.co.uk/audi/owners-area/ ... ryId%3D150

But it comes unpainted.

Sorry, but the centre exhaust just looks wrong to me.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Dont like that Stasis kit one bit sorry, looks like it's trying too hard to look
Porsche Boxter / Cayman


----------



## twocati (Dec 6, 2009)

> Yes.
> 
> http://www.audi.co.uk/audi/owners-area/ ... ryId%3D150
> 
> But it comes unpainted.


Thanks! I see the part number quoted!  
I'll price out the OEM valance + painting - I have a feeling it may add up to costing half of just purchasing the Stasis.

Good feedback re: center exhaust - agreed certainly a different look - I have mixed feelings also about the looks but for $1400US you get the exhaust (lots of Stasis R&D on the Audi TT) and it includes the Carbon fiber valance - my car is black so it would be a perfect subtle touch. Also, it will be engineered for the Stasis ECU reflash - 238hp & 262ft/lbs (I would go for the lowest stage).

There is another picture on the brochure of the center exhuast from a low angle (may offend some  )

http://www.stasisengineering.com/media/ ... neCard.pdf


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

Hi Paul,
I'm sure you know what I am going to say.
It has to be the CF valance.

I really think it would look very cool on a black TT. 8)


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Ok, you are starting to pursuade me to go Carbon...... will i ever look back?? Will i ever own money again?  :lol: :lol:

Gutted i cannot get the OSIR one due to me having the standard bumper, i will have to look around for one that will fit mine as i will need it within the next month :?

Paul


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

How about looking for a second hand s-line bumper?
Then you could get the valance you really want :wink:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

hugy said:


> How about looking for a second hand s-line bumper?
> Then you could get the valance you really want :wink:


I want a valance that fits, not a valance that fits a bumper i dont have and will need to buy! :lol:


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

Ok,I'm with you paul. 

So have you made your mind up as to which one to go for?


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Paul,
The one in my image is a S Line bumper not that expensive IIRC


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Dont really wanna change the bumper, its more money and means more things i have to sell on as i dont keep many of the parts i take off due to lack of space to store..... especially a bumper!

Just need to find a decent valance that will look nice on my motor, so i can buy it, and then go ahead with the exhaust upgrade. Worst comes to worst, ill get the TT-S matt black one, but it wont suit my motor 

Paul


----------



## egi (Feb 23, 2009)

here's an s-line carbon valance replica that fits your standard bumper:








also available are non-carbon versions.

http://www.pogea-gmbh.de/product_info.p ... cts_id=230


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

^^^ Hmmm looks good, thanks for sharing, might have to buy that one


----------



## Jeffe (Jun 7, 2009)

Pogea in Germany [smiley=thumbsdown.gif]


----------



## Senator (Mar 4, 2009)

Unfortunately I'm the same about them Jeffe


----------



## egi (Feb 23, 2009)

^^ i never tried dealing with them.. could you guys explain more on that?


----------



## Senator (Mar 4, 2009)

egi said:


> ^^ i never tried dealing with them.. could you guys explain more on that?


He won't supply any of his CF finished as according to him there is no way of shipping finished CF successfully, so I must assume he has never shipped any.
If you ask any other questions he gets really abusive and is just too hard to deal with...and this is before he takes your money!
Did see a post about a year ago that he was actually based in the UK


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

No NIche were sort of bringing it in in so much that they took your money and never supplied,
I looked into bringing it in as the importer but hard work so never bothered :roll:


----------



## egi (Feb 23, 2009)

Senator said:


> He won't supply any of his CF finished as according to him there is no way of shipping finished CF successfully, so I must assume he has never shipped any.
> If you ask any other questions he gets really abusive and is just too hard to deal with...and this is before he takes your money!
> Did see a post about a year ago that he was actually based in the UK


sad to hear. they have some nice carbon products.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Grrrr so now that valance is out the window. Anybody fancy rapping a standard TTS valance in CF for me? lol [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

CF wont look right with the plough attachment :roll: :twisted:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

jammyd said:


> CF wont look right with the plough attachment :roll: :twisted:


This is true!  :lol:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi again

Ive been in contact with Pogea Racing about the valance posted at the top of the page by egi to see what they said.

This is what i got back......

_1. It is not CARBON WRAPPED!!!!!! It is a full 100% carbon fibre piece.

2. It is the S-Line looking Piece and not the TTS Style (TTS has a separate Splitter and is a 2 piece part)

3. This piece looks exactly like the S-Line Valance but it is made of carbon and fits the NON S-LINE Bumpers!
PART IS NOT PAINTED - we always sell raw carbon pieces, that require paint.

Part fits only on NON S-LINE EXTERIEUR car!_

Now, for a noob like me who might be about to buy their first carbon piece, can someone explain to me what he means by this carbon piece is NOT painted and will require painted. I always assumed Carbon was Carbon, but obviously im wrong :?

Paul


----------



## egi (Feb 23, 2009)

Redscouse said:


> Hi again
> 
> Ive been in contact with Pogea Racing about the valance posted at the top of the page by egi to see what they said.
> 
> ...


Maybe if you want it the same as the body color, you can have it painted. (Same premise as the Enzo Ferrari, carbon fiber painted in red.)

Otherwise, like everyone would do, leave it not painted.

pardon their mad writing.. http://www.********.co.uk/forum/download/file.php?avatar=4337_1263748513.jpg :lol: they didnt mean it that way.. :lol:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

So what you think.... purchase this then?

Deposit was paid on exhaust system today, so need a valance ASAP 

Paul


----------



## egi (Feb 23, 2009)

still up to you to decide. 

-iggy


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

It means it will still need to be clear coated you can however have it done in matt or leave it bare
which I wouldn't advise at all


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

robokn said:


> It means it will still need to be clear coated you can however have it done in matt or leave it bare
> which I wouldn't advise at all


Ahhhh now your confusing me. What your saying rob is if i buy this how it is, you wouldnt advise me putting it straight onto the TT as it comes. And if that is the case... why not?

Paul


----------



## Senator (Mar 4, 2009)

Redscouse said:


> Hi again
> 
> Ive been in contact with Pogea Racing about the valance posted at the top of the page by egi to see what they said.
> 
> ...


Paul,
Unless Pogea are in the money laundering business there is absolutely no way that it can be a pure carbon lay up at that price.
All OSIR's CF products are composite as are AUDI OEM and just about everyone else's for the aftermarket. TID's is another story as they use a CF vacuum forming process so can't be directly compared.

egi as far as leaving any of the products bare..DON'T. I'd estimate that in the UK you might be lucky to get 12 months out of it.
Must be finished with clear coat either matt or gloss, otherwise you will suffer severe delamination.
I see no point in painting a solid colour because what are you gaining.....weight saving? Don't kid yourselves the composite panel is generally heavier than the plastic part it replaces.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks for the info Larry mate

Hmmm i really dont know where to go now, pretty stuck for choice, well...... i say that, i cant find one i want :lol:

ARRGHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## egi (Feb 23, 2009)

Senator said:


> egi as far as leaving any of the products bare..DON'T. I'd estimate that in the UK you might be lucky to get 12 months out of it.


The product looks clear-coated in the picture already. I meant if this was the case, then you could leave it as is. However, if it is not, then surely i'd go for gloss.


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

Paul.
You need to contact them and ask them if the valance is clearcoated or not,then you can decide what to do.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Hugh I think he alreasdy has and that was the outcome :? if that's the one you want, I dont think it would be much to 
have it laquared


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Right, i asked Eduard @ Pogea Racing to clarify if the valance was glossed or not.......

_Hi Paul,

like ALL Big Tuners in the World, and like Mercedes-Benz and Porsche we do not sell out any kind of Body Parts coated.

The coating is very sensitive to ship and freight forwarder don't care what is inside the package. The past showed us, that from 10 sent painted items 8 got "damaged" - and we really packed them hard.

It is also cheaper to us to not paint them and sell them for the non painted price then to charge german car painter costs, that are extremely expensive compared to the UK for example.

Take the valence and let a painter clear coat this. That's it. It will sure cost you about 60-90€ more, but then you can have it exactly your way. In Germany they charge between 350-600€ for painting this, in Austria only 75€ - that's the difference._


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

so you guna go for it paul?


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

sTTranger said:


> so you guna go for it paul?


I will go for it Dave, if anybody knows a decent place i can get the valance glossed, cos i dont have a clue?!!? :?


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Any decent body shop Merlin next door to APS have a good rep


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Redscouse said:


> sTTranger said:
> 
> 
> > so you guna go for it paul?
> ...


 Try Swansway, next door to Crewe Audi.


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

Well done Paul.
Dont forget to get some pics when its fitted


----------



## egi (Feb 23, 2009)

i agree, good luck and dont forget pics 
the positive thing i see about this is that you could see/feel the real carbon fiber before being coated


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

Nice choice Paul - pics galore when its ready matey . 

:wink: Mark


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks for the PMs the people that did PM me to warn me off from buying from Pogea Racing..... now i dont know what to do?!! :?

Anybody know of anywhere in the UK that professionally Carbon Wrap??

Paul


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

There's a guy on the Mk I forum who's into carbon wrapping. Maybe worth contacting him.

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=159887&hilit=carbon+wrap


----------



## DB9506 (Oct 2, 2010)

Great thread. Do we know if the op found a suitable diffuser in the end??


----------



## chillo (Sep 1, 2008)

I'm interested in this too!

hopefully picking up a tdi sport roadster tomorrow, like the scorpion quad exhaust and would a bit more feed back on them?!
what is the tdi like with the exhausts, induction kit and re map?
I was just going to go with the standard tts valance.
any pic?


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I have the same one as Paul has for sale will just need a little bit of fitting to get it to fit
perfectly as it has two tabs missing hence I can let it go for £250 plus postage


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Ive actually had the pipes shortened slightly since as they stuck out a bit.

Happy with the valance that Rob provided, looks good on the old rear end  

Paul


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

Redscouse said:


> Ive actually had the pipes shortened slightly since as they stuck out a bit.
> 
> Happy with the valance that Rob provided, looks good on the old rear end
> 
> Paul


That looks just right paul. 8)


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

hugy said:


> That looks just right paul. 8)


Cheers Hugh 8)


----------



## chillo (Sep 1, 2008)

Just curious, but can you fit a tts (quad pipes etc) back box to a tdi? 
I like the sizing of the tips on this as not sure on the over size tips on the scorpion version?

Would it be best to just get one made up at somewhere like mij exhausts?


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

chillo said:


> Just curious, but can you fit a tts (quad pipes etc) back box to a tdi?
> I like the sizing of the tips on this as not sure on the over size tips on the scorpion version?
> 
> Would it be best to just get one made up at somewhere like mij exhausts?


Of course you can get a custom one made by somebody where the outlets would be alot smaller than mine, only trouble you will have then is finding a valance i think. Before i got my pipes done i was after the TTS valance, but the TTS valance will only fit TT's with the S-Line rear bumper. If you have the S-Line rear bumper your sorted..... if not..... like me.... your screwed :lol:

Paul


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

BUT Paul has a bumper exactly the same just needs a little bit of work that he could sell for £185 delivered :wink: :wink: and there is many places where you could get one made Cobra in Sheffield have a very good name on the VX VXR side of things


----------



## chillo (Sep 1, 2008)

can you buy OEM TTS/TTRS exhaust tips??
Could just get them fitted to custom made bboxes etc!

as for the valance I found this which i think is just the job for non s line owners like met etc:
http://i.ebayimg.com/20/!CBZOjiwBGk~$(K ... g~~_35.JPG









carbon and less than £140 with £40 delivery! 8)


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

RS tips are only stick on ovals so you are as well getting a proper exhaust made with the tips you want


----------



## mcp (Apr 22, 2009)

Paul,
The valence in your picture looks really nice, but I'm stil not sure which one it is - did you stick with your standard bumper, or did you swop in the end for an S line version? Is the valence an OSIR CF, or did you go for he Pogea or something else? Also, you mentioned at the beginning of the post thread that your exhaust isn't a Miltek - just wondered what you've got and whether the valence you ended up with would suit a Miltek?
Cheers,
Martin


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

mcp said:


> Paul,
> The valence in your picture looks really nice, but I'm stil not sure which one it is - did you stick with your standard bumper, or did you swop in the end for an S line version? Is the valence an OSIR CF, or did you go for he Pogea or something else? Also, you mentioned at the beginning of the post thread that your exhaust isn't a Miltek - just wondered what you've got and whether the valence you ended up with would suit a Miltek?
> Cheers,
> Martin


Hi Martin,

OK the valance is from OSIR and is CF.
I stuck with my standard TT TDi rear bumper.
Alot of the valances now are required to fit S-Line bumpers, so i found it hard in the end to find one that fitted my standard rear bumper. Rob then dropped me a line and said he could sort me out with a CF OSIR valance for the standard TT.... and i took him up on this offer.

Scorpion Exhaust is very nice. Scorpion are owned by Blueflame, so if you have heard of blueflame and the good work they do, you will be getting the same service and quality.

As far as i know, if you were to get a Scorpion exhaust OR a Milltek one, it will fit the rear valance i have and plenty of others also.

Paul


----------



## mcp (Apr 22, 2009)

Hi Paul
Thank you for getting back so quickly. Like you, I am reluctant to spend money on a new S line rear bumper when all I want to change is the valance - so I too have been looking for a valance that fits a 'standard' MY10 TT. I think the OSIR CF valances look very classy, so think this is the way I'll probably go. Thanks for the info on the Scorpions - I'll look into them.
Many thanks for your help
Martin


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

mcp said:


> Hi Paul
> Thank you for getting back so quickly. Like you, I am reluctant to spend money on a new S line rear bumper when all I want to change is the valance - so I too have been looking for a valance that fits a 'standard' MY10 TT. I think the OSIR CF valances look very classy, so think this is the way I'll probably go. Thanks for the info on the Scorpions - I'll look into them.
> Many thanks for your help
> Martin


No worries buddy, hope you get it all sorted  

Paul


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

I wouldn't mind fitting a TDi rear valance on 2.0TFSI.
The TDI one looks better where as the FSI one is plain looking.

Would a new one fit on a MY08?

Also, i wouldnt mind changing the smoked black exhausts for some chrome ones.


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

maxamus007 said:


> I wouldn't mind fitting a TDi rear valance on 2.0TFSI.
> The TDI one looks better where as the FSI one is plain looking.
> 
> Would a new one fit on a MY08?
> ...


Ive got a 2010 TDi rear valance for sale :wink:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

maxamus007 said:


> I wouldn't mind fitting a TDi rear valance on 2.0TFSI.
> The TDI one looks better where as the FSI one is plain looking.
> 
> Would a new one fit on a MY08?
> ...


The best looking one which is an Audi one, in my opinion, is the Audi Accesories valance.

I had this valance before i got my exhaust system done. Heres some pics that around a year old when i had the valance......



















You can find this part on the Audi accesories section of the Audi website 

Paul


----------

